# cause of extra scutes



## JABUTI Breeder (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a question.
Tortoises in first and second photos were incubated at 27°C.
Ones in third and fourth photos were incubated at 31°C.
Is there the cause besides a temperature why extra scutes is developed?
Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2019)

Sometimes it's genetic.


----------



## Ketta (May 21, 2019)

Only 3 pictures are showing.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2019)

As has been said, it can be caused by temperatures and genetics.


----------



## Markw84 (May 21, 2019)

I had always thought it was simply high incubation temperatures at the scute delineation phase of development. (stage 17) I have not seen any evidence that it is genetic as it seems to occur just as frequently with split scute parents as with "normal scute" parents.

I am now coming to believe it is also very much effected by the chemistry of the incubation medium and water used to moisten the eggs (or wash the eggs if that is done). Also the available water during that phase of development. I still want more numbers to be definitive, but so far I am seeing dramatic results increasing acidity of the incubation medium and the water potential of the incubation medium. Where I almost always got some split scutes at 89° with sulcatas, so far I have got absolutely none with my current methods.


----------



## Ketta (May 21, 2019)

Couldn't that be a way for them to ID themselves from other tortoises.? So its a biological thing ?


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2019)

Ketta said:


> Couldn't that be a way for them to ID themselves from other tortoises.? So its a biological thing ?


Doubtful since they wouldn't really be able to see them unless mating. Male turtle " hey baby I like the zig zag in your shell pattern, very sexy."


----------



## Ketta (May 23, 2019)

dmmj said:


> Doubtful since they wouldn't really be able to see them unless mating. Male turtle " hey baby I like the zig zag in your shell pattern, very sexy."


LMAO xD


----------

